# Wann handelt es sich um ein neues Logo?



## fluessig (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo ich hatte letztens eine Diskussion, die mich nicht mehr los lässt. Es ging um das Thema Logos.

Mein Diskussionspartner behauptete dass bereits jede Farbänderung ein neues Logo darstelle, ich aber sehe das nicht so. Es ging um eine Firma, die konkret einen Schriftzug und einen Schriftzug mit Rahmen als Symbol hat. Das sind die Schwarzweiss-Logos und die gibt es dann auch noch in der markentypischen Farbe.

Die Firma hat ein Produkt, wo der Firmenname auf einem besonderen Metall aufgedruckt ist. Die Fläche wurde schwarz bedruckt und der Schriftzug wurde eben einfach freigelassen, so dass es aussieht als wären es metallerne Buchstaben. Meine Behauptung ist, dass dies nur das Schwarz-weiß Logo ist und kein neues für sich eigenständiges Logo, mein Diskussionspartner wollte dies nicht einsehen. 

Ich finde es handelt sich nur um einen Effekt, der nur für dieses Produkt gewählt wurde, auf Geschäftspapieren usw. ist das Metall ja auch nie aufgedruckt. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also ich denke das man das nicht so pauschal beantworten kann.
Im Grunde benötigt ja jede Firma die ein farbiges Logo hat ja auch ein s/w Logo für Stempel bzw beim Faxen.
Man muß es bei jedem Einsatz bzw. einer farbiges Veränderung auf eine Konsistenz bezüglich des CDs Überprüfen. Den durch eine farbliche Veränderung wird ja auch die kommunikative Bedeutung verändert.
Aber wenn das funktioniert kann man Variationen eines Logos schon zulassen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## janoc (3. Januar 2009)

Ahoi, 

ich sehe das auch so und sage das gleiche wie DirtyWorld.
Im Grunde braucht jedes Logo auch eine einfärbig schwarze bzw. weiße Version (oder vielleicht besser positiv/negativ), für alle nicht-fablichen Anwendungen wie eben Stempel oder Gravuren, Ätzungen, Stanzungen, ...
Die Farbe vom Logo ergibt sich dann durch das Material – da von einer "neuen Logofarbe" und damit einem "neuen Logo" zu reden ist übertrieben.

Die eigentlichen Spielregeln definiert das CD-Manual, Styleguide (oder wie auch immer es genannt wird), dass bei jedem halbwegs professionellen Logo dabeisein muss. 
Da steht dann nachzulesen welche Variationen vom Logo zulässig sind und welche nicht. (Wobei die Diskussion wie strikt man sich an das Styleguide hält wieder eine eigene ist ...


----------

